# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Belgium/Netherlands

## babotchka

I hope this is not a too stupid question... 
Is the language spoken in North Belgium - Flemish  - different from Dutch ?
If yes, what are the kinds of differences : pronunciation, vocabulary, grammar, specific idiomatic expressions,... ? 
Thanks a lot for your answers !

----------


## Kostja

> I hope this is not a too stupid question... 
> Is the language spoken in North Belgium - Flemish  - different from Dutch ?
> If yes, what are the kinds of differences : pronunciation, vocabulary, grammar, specific idiomatic expressions,... ? 
> Thanks a lot for your answers !

 Yes, there're some differences. And it's mostly the pronunciation. The thing is Dutch people (most of'em) find Flemish pronunciation very funny.
I don't think that there're some vocabulary or grammar differences.
Actually, as I know, there's no Flemish language in this world  ::  There's only Dutch. Flemish is the kind of dialect of Dutch.
Sorry, but I can't say anything about specific idiomatic expressions... just don't know. But I suppose there are some...
The thing is there're many dialects inside the Netherlands also. For instance, see my signature (it's not the classical Dutch). I should be something like: "Als Drent bent jij altijd stoned omdat je tussen Hunebedden woont"   ::

----------


## синичка

> I don't think that there're some vocabulary or grammar differences.

 There are some vocabulary differences. Most of the time that only means that of two synonyms that are both used both in Belgium and in the Netherlands, one is more popular in Belgium and the other is more popular in the Netherlands. But sometimes in one country words are used that they don't even know (or at least not in that meaning) in the other country.
In Belgium they have the tendency to use real Dutch words where in the Netherlands we would use an (English) loan word.
One very important difference is that in Belgium they use gij/ge/u instead of jij/je/jou in the Netherlands.
Sometimes the word order is different in Belgium than in the Netherlands, but I can't think of an example right now.
And about pronunciation, I actually think Flemish sounds very nice, much better than Utrechts or Amsterdams, for example. Like Limburgs and Brabants, it sounds much kinder, in my opinion.
The most striking difference is that in Belgium they speak with a 'soft g', which is pronounced more in the front of the mouth than the g in the Netherlands. Also, they distinguish between voiced and unvoiced g/ch, while in most of the Netherlands they are all unvoiced. And some vowels or diphtongs are pronounced a bit different.
In Belgium the intonation is different.
Belgians often pronounce foreign words more in the Dutch way than do Dutch people.
Diminutive endings are often -ke in Belgium, but -(t)je in the Netherlands. 
Well, as you can see there are plenty of differences (and there are many more, I guess), but in general Flemish and Dutch people can understand each other very well. 
I don't know how good your Dutch is, but here you can find something about some differences (in Dutch).

----------


## garmonistka

> [And about pronunciation, I actually think Flemish sounds very nice, much better than Utrechts or Amsterdams, for example. .

 Ah, синичка, you are wonderful   ::  I totally agree with you.

----------


## Kostja

> Originally Posted by синичка  [And about pronunciation, I actually think Flemish sounds very nice, much better than Utrechts or Amsterdams, for example. .   Ah, синичка, you are wonderful   I totally agree with you.

 But what's about Groningens or Rotterdams? I like the sound of'em better.

----------


## синичка

> But what's about Groningens or Rotterdams? I like the sound of'em better.

 Gronings is okay, but I don't know very well what Rotterdams sounds like. I only know how they say the r. I think I don't like it very much, though.

----------


## Kostja

> Originally Posted by Kostja  But what's about Groningens or Rotterdams? I like the sound of'em better.   Gronings is okay, but I don't know very well what Rotterdams sounds like. I only know how they say the r. I think I don't like it very much, though.

 Actually, that's one of the most important thing for me wich makes me like Dutch language.... I mean the sound of that Dutch "r" in general.

----------


## garmonistka

The sound of the Flemish language is softer. But that is not the only difference. The differences in language reflect the significant differences in psychology and culture between the Dutch and the Flemish.

----------


## Kostja

> The sound of the Flemish language is softer. But that is not the only difference. The differences in language reflect the significant differences in psychology and culture between the Dutch and the Flemish.

 Ja, en ik hoorde dat meer van de Nederlanders vinden Vlaams heel grappig  ::

----------


## garmonistka

> Originally Posted by garmonistka  The sound of the Flemish language is softer. But that is not the only difference. The differences in language reflect the significant differences in psychology and culture between the Dutch and the Flemish.   Ja, en ik hoorde dat meer van de Nederlanders vinden Vlaams heel grappig

 He Kostja, zit jij nu in Moskou of in Drenthe? Waarom studeer je Nederlands? Vergeet je infinitief (vinden) niet op het einde van de bijzin te plaatsen. Ja, en ik hoorde dat veel Nederlanders Vlaams heel grappig vinden.

----------


## Kostja

> He Kostja, zit jij nu in Moskou of in Drenthe? Waarom studeer je Nederlands? Vergeet je infinitief (vinden) niet op het einde van de bijzin te plaatsen. Ja, en ik hoorde dat veel Nederlanders Vlaams heel grappig vinden.

 Ik ben in Moskou nu. Ik was in Drente vorige zomer. Waarom studeer ik Nederlands? Omdat ik hou van die taal, en ik voel een sterke verbinding tussen onze culturen... Russen zijn als Nederlanders  ::

----------


## garmonistka

> Originally Posted by garmonistka  He Kostja, zit jij nu in Moskou of in Drenthe? Waarom studeer je Nederlands? Vergeet je infinitief (vinden) niet op het einde van de bijzin te plaatsen. Ja, en ik hoorde dat veel Nederlanders Vlaams heel grappig vinden.   Ik ben in Moskou nu. Ik was in Drente vorige zomer. Waarom studeer ik Nederlands? Omdat ik hou van die taal, en ik voel een sterke verbinding tussen onze culturen... Russen zijn als Nederlanders

 Als Russen als Nederlanders zijn, zijn Belgen dan als Oekraieners?
Denk maar eens goed na over je antwoord tot ik terug ben van vakantie   ::  
ps Je Nederlands is echt wel goed! Knap hoor.

----------


## Kostja

> Als Russen als Nederlanders zijn, zijn Belgen dan als Oekraieners?
> Denk maar eens goed na over je antwoord tot ik terug ben van vakantie   
> ps Je Nederlands is echt wel goed! Knap hoor.

 Ja, we zeggen dat Belgen voor Nederlanders zijn als Oekraieners voor Russen   ::  
Goed Nederlands.... Dank je wel, maar dat is niet zo gemakelijk voor mij om Nederlands te spreken en schrijven want ik heb bijna geen praktijk hier in Moskou   ::

----------


## garmonistka

Hoi Kostja
Zit je nog steeds in Moskou? Hoe gaat het? Heb je al iemand gevonden om Nederlands mee te spreken? Ik ben sinds augustus niet meer op dit forum geweest denk ik   ::  : misschien ben je intussen al naar Hawai verhuisd?
groetjes
G

----------


## Kostja

> Hoi Kostja
> Zit je nog steeds in Moskou? Hoe gaat het? Heb je al iemand gevonden om Nederlands mee te spreken? Ik ben sinds augustus niet meer op dit forum geweest denk ik   : misschien ben je intussen al naar Hawai verhuisd?
> groetjes
> G

 Hoi,
ja ik ben nog steeds in Moskou, niet op Hawai  :: 
Maar heb ik steeds niemand gevonden om Nederlands mee te spreken in Moskou. 
En ik denk dat veel van de Nederlanders vinden beter om Engels te spreken dan Nederlands als ze een buitenlander ontmoeten  ::  En heb ik een gevoel gekregen dat veel van ze geen hou van ze taal hebben. Dat is alleen gevoel van mij... Wat denk je?
Groetjes!
KK

----------


## синичка

> En ik denk dat veel van de Nederlanders vinden beter om Engels te spreken dan Nederlands als ze een buitenlander ontmoeten

 Tja, wie verwacht nou ook dat hij in Rusland iemand tegenkomt die Nederlands kan?  ::     

> En heb ik een gevoel gekregen dat veel van hen niet houden van hun taal.

----------


## garmonistka

> Maar heb ik steeds niemand gevonden om Nederlands mee te spreken in Moskou.

 maar ik heb nog steeds niemand gevonden...    

> En ik denk dat veel van de Nederlanders vinden beter om Engels te spreken dan Nederlands als ze een buitenlander ontmoeten

 En ik denk dat veel van de N *het* beter vinden om Engels te sprk...     

> En heb ik een gevoel gekregen dat veel van ze geen hou van ze taal hebben.

 dat veel van HEN niet van de taal houden? ik begrijp niet wat je met deze bijzin probeert te zeggen.

----------


## garmonistka

> Originally Posted by Kostja  En ik denk dat veel van de Nederlanders vinden beter om Engels te spreken dan Nederlands als ze een buitenlander ontmoeten    Tja, wie verwacht nou ook dat hij in Rusland iemand tegenkomt die Nederlands kan?          Originally Posted by Kostja  En heb ik een gevoel gekregen dat veel van hen niet houden van hun taal.

 oooooooooooooeps sorry sinichka, ik had niet gemerkt dat je het al verbeterd had, woops, ik vloog er meteen in. Je NL is vast 100 beter dan die van mij   ::   Ik denk dat het waar is dat anderstaligen de grammatica vaak beter beheersen dan NL-taligen.

----------


## синичка

> oooooooooooooeps sorry sinichka, ik had niet gemerkt dat je het al verbeterd had, woops, ik vloog er meteen in. Je NL is vast 100 beter dan die van mij    Ik denk dat het waar is dat anderstaligen de grammatica vaak beter beheersen dan NL-taligen.

 Anderstaligen? Ik ben Nederlandse, hoor.  ::   En ik dacht eigenlijk dat Vlamingen beter zijn in Nederlands dan Nederlanders. Zij winnen tenminste meestal in taalquizzen enzo.
Ik had niet zo erg nauwkeurig gelezen, dus ik had de andere fouten niet eens gezien.

----------


## garmonistka

> Anderstaligen? Ik ben Nederlandse, hoor.   En ik dacht eigenlijk dat Vlamingen beter zijn in Nederlands dan Nederlanders. Zij winnen tenminste meestal in taalquizzen enzo.
> Ik had niet zo erg nauwkeurig gelezen, dus ik had de andere fouten niet eens gezien.

   ::  Hmm, ik zou het niet weten. Heb jij de nieuwe spelling al onder de knie? Ze hebben die onlangs weer veranderd.

----------


## синичка

Nee... Er is iets veranderd aan de tussen-n bij samengestelde plantennamen waarbij het ene deel een dier en het andere een plant is of zoiets, toch?

----------


## Kostja

Hartelijk bedankt voor de verbeteringen!

----------


## garmonistka

> Nee... Er is iets veranderd aan de tussen-n bij samengestelde plantennamen waarbij het ene deel een dier en het andere een plant is of zoiets, toch?

 Wie zijn eigenlijk de bolle(n)bozen die zich daarmee bezig houden? Ik denk dat als ze Kostja de spelling zouden laten herzien, dat het veel logischer zou zijn. Nu geraak ik er niet meer aan uit.

----------


## синичка

Ik denk de mensen van de Taalunie. En inderdaad, ze maken het veel te ingewikkeld.

----------


## DeKar

Hi 
I have been living abroad several years, so I have often explained the difference Dutch - Flemish. This is how I usually explain it.. 
Think about the difference between German in Germany and Austria. They all learn official German in schools and besides some regional differences, they all speak and write official German in newspapers and news bulletins. They DO understand each other. 
However,  when language is used in a more casual way - friends and family, game shows, radio,... - then the regional differences become more apparent. 
Especially spoken language show the differences.. I have overheard many conversations between local Austrians and although I speak German fluently, I didnt understand one word..  
Same goes for Spanish : Latino's will understand people from Spain and vice versa, but there are differences. 
And same for American English and British English. It IS the same language, but each culture has adapted it differently. So for those knowing English fairly well, they will immediatly hear the difference. They will be able to say to the person speaking : you are American or British.  So exactly the same goes for Dutch and Flemish. We - Belgians - call our language officially Flemish for mainly historical and political reasons. But youngster in the Netherlands and in Flanders are learning the same language in schools, namely Dutch.  
There are even official annual competitions to test who can write Dutch without errors. Or even game shows on public television...  yes, our spelling is that complicated.. 
And so in the end, people from the Netherlands and Flanders always compete against each other, since each groups believes they know it the best.. 
And to avoid any confusion : the Flemish are winning just about always !    ::   ::

----------


## Deborah

> Nee... Er is iets veranderd aan de tussen-n bij samengestelde plantennamen waarbij het ene deel een dier en het andere een plant is of zoiets, toch?

 Vroeger ging de regel als volgt: wanneer het eerste deel een plant is en het tweede een dier en het samen een plantkundig geheel vormt, dan wordt er geen tussenletter -n geschreven bv. paardebloem 
MAAR met de spellingswijziging van 2006 is deze regel afgeschaft omdat hij te ingewikkeld was, nu is het dus wel gewoon paarde*n*bloem.

----------


## Jon

Af en toe schrikken de mensen bij de taalunie weer wakker en verzinnen ze weer iets nieuws om nuttig te lijken. Zelfs leraren Nederlands krijgen er meer dan genoeg van. 
In reply to the original question: there are no stupid questions (well...anyway not this one  ::  ). Dutch and Flemish are besides the accent 99% similar. Actually consider Flemish to be just another word for Dutch, but called different because of the name of the region in Belgium where it is spoken and for political reasons. Btw, the Belgians win most of the TV language quizzes, since the Dutch already feel so sorry for beating them every time with soccer  :: .

----------


## el topo

> Btw, the Belgians win most of the TV language quizzes, since the Dutch already feel so sorry for beating them every time with soccer .

 Not when Preud'homme was a keeper.   ::

----------


## Jon

Touch

----------


## el topo

Oh, yes, he is still alive and kicking.   ::

----------


## Jon

O yeah I found him   http://www.ehrlesparty.com/images/Cesar ... %20Man.jpg      hahaha 
Ok you know I'm just kidding  :P  , I have to admit he really was a brilliant goalie!! 
Ps. El topo, I thought I read somewhere that you're from Russia, well if so you're doing a great job defending the Belgians   ::  !

----------


## el topo

Yes, I am Russian. I've lived in Belgium for quite a while, though. Sometimes it's fun to get involved in this Belgian/Dutch contest. Gosh, they make fun of you guys over here.   ::  I bet you return the favour.

----------


## Jon

Yep it's a great competition we've got going between us  :: .  Actually personally I really don't care about this whole Belgian-Dutch (or Dutch-German) thing, but you're right - it's always fun heating up the discussion a little bit. 
It's the same with soccer, there's a real rivalry going on between Feyenoord and Ajax in Holland, so when meeting a die hard fan of either club its far more rewarding pretending to be a fan for exactly the other team  - sometimes gets them a little mad hehehe (ok I know it's sort of childish, but it keeps me busy   :: )!  
Probably something like this going on in Russia as well?

----------


## el topo

Sure in Russia we have the same. I am not really into this soccer thing, but apart from that we have St.Petersburg-Moscow rivalry, which sometimes can be fun. I am always on St.Petersburg's side.   ::

----------


## Jon

Well... I've always been for Moscow! 
(I bet you saw that one coming LOL)

----------


## BabaYaga

> Btw, the Belgians win most of the TV language quizzes, since the Dutch already feel so sorry for beating them every time with soccer .

 
Maar neeje..... wij zijn gewoon b

----------


## Jon

Omdat ik Nederlander ben en het me dus een heleboel moeite kost om alles correct te schrijven - zeker met al die kritische Belgen in de buurt   ::

----------


## garmonistka

> Omdat ik Nederlander ben en het me dus een heleboel moeite kost om alles correct te schrijven - zeker met al die kritische Belgen in de buurt

 Wat? Geen enkele spelfout? Bravo   ::

----------


## Jon

Dank je  ::  - moet toegeven dat ik met die zin ook wel een paar uurtjes zoet ben geweest hoor!

----------


## garmonistka

Denk je dat we onze Belgische wet gewijzigd gaan krijgen zodat de kindjes van onze kroonprins met de kindjes van jullie kroonprins gaan kunnen trouwen? Niet dat het me een barst kan schelen, maar gewoon om het gesprek gaande te houden...

----------


## BabaYaga

Meent ge dat nu?!   ::  
Mochten die niets met elkaar hebben? Vreemd - het zijn toch familielijnen die niks met elkaar te maken hebben.... dacht ik toch?? 
Trouwens, goed idee om hier een beetje leven in te houden....   ::  
(Nederlands is v

----------


## garmonistka

Ja, 't is omdat wij Belgen blijkbaar schrik hebben dat er een prins of prinses van Oranje op de troon komt. Tussen 1815 en 1830 was Belgie in handen van Oranje. Er was een oorlog etc. Vandaar het wantrouwen. Maar ik ben geen geschiedenisexpert.

----------


## BabaYaga

Ooooch, d

----------


## garmonistka

Jamaar sommige Nederlanders zijn het nog steeds niet vergeten hoor. Weet je, bij diepgewortelde conflicten waar mensen gekwetst zijn, wordt dat doorverteld aan de kleinkinderen, en zo krijg je honderd jaar later nog steeds animositeit.

----------


## BabaYaga

Tuurlijk. Stammengedrag zit nu eenmaal in de mens ingebakken.   ::   
Maar om er ook je wetten op te baseren...... da's een beetje t

----------


## garmonistka

Of frietjes!

----------


## BabaYaga

::    
Honger!! *HONGER*!!!!!!!   ::      
PS: maar dan

----------


## garmonistka

Het schijnt anders wel dat azijn heel gezond is bij frietjes: het breekt de vetmolecules af!

----------


## vos

garmonistka:   

> Het schijnt anders wel dat azijn heel gezond is bij frietjes: het breekt de vetmolecules af!

 Is dat waar? Dat wist ik niet.

----------


## BabaYaga

Ja, ik heb dat ook gehoord. En als ik h

----------


## garmonistka

> Ja, 
> Garmonistka - zit jij echt in Antwerpen.... of is dat gewoon om bij je avatar te passen?   
> !

 Nee ik zit niet in Antwerpen op mijn stok, maar Gent. Maar we hebben helaas geen zoo. Kopje krauw!!! Maar ben lekker op vakantie geweest en heb mijn vleugeltjes uitgeslagen. 
Weet je wat voor een vogel ik ben?

----------


## BabaYaga

> Nee ik zit niet in Antwerpen op mijn stok, maar Gent.

 Goeie keuze!    ::   (Mijn oude thuishaven - valt het op?  ::  )    

> Weet je wat voor een vogel ik ben?

 Euh - ..... een rare?   ::   
Sheez zeg, ik zie nu pas dat je avatar een vogel is - nu heb ik toch altijd gedacht dat het een aapje was!   ::   
Een soort uiltje?   ::

----------


## garmonistka

> Originally Posted by garmonistka  Nee ik zit niet in Antwerpen op mijn stok, maar Gent.   Goeie keuze!     (Mijn oude thuishaven - valt het op?  )

 Leuke stad, h

----------

